# Zephyr Woods Foals-10th A FILLY!!!!!!!!! by Ginger 10:30 pm



## Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

After weeks of watching - one false alarm and then keeping home one of my kids on Tuesday and Wednesday- Jessie and Shawn and then Rick- (the other half who wasn't happy about the thought of having to foal out a mare) on Thursday - our 2x Reserve National Champion- finally decided to get down to business at 0300 Friday morning and have a beautiful LOUD bay pinto colt with 2 blue eyes. He is very strong and was trying to get up immediately. All the time crooning like he was singing a song.

SO WELCOME our newest member that once again I wish was a filly but he is still really nice









Zephyr Woods Ole Blue Eyed Treasure- pictured at 12 hours old. Can't wait for him to unfold. Looks like his beautiful father as the other side is white like daddy- LM Hawks Rare Treasure


----------



## hairicane (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, congrats!! He is lovely like daddy. How is Cinderella and snickers? I need to call u, I see u are having computer problems. That always makes me crazy


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats on your handsome colt!


----------



## REO (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations on you colt!


----------



## jleonard (Apr 3, 2009)

He is lovely! Congratluations!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Apr 3, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations.... [/SIZE]_


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 3, 2009)

What a cute little man...


----------



## Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Jen

Both Cinderella and Snickers are great. They would be happier like me if it would STOP SNOWING and get green. Snickers along with with rest of the yearling boys are thinking they are BIG boys - UGH.

For some reason the computer is being better today but have to reset it OH EVERY 5 minutes so ALOT of wasted time






. And maybe it will let me send out a email about every other day. So I am at my wits end with it. Hopefully the person I am to contact on Monday will help or I have to reformat and GUESS what I can't remember where the discs are



(LOL)

Betty hasn't started bagging and she is the one I am waiting for to make the BIG trip to her future date



that is a secret



and to see you and bring the new additions


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations Kitty! Treasure has given you another treasure!!!


----------



## Marnie (Apr 4, 2009)

He's a gorgeous baby and I love the blue eyes, Congratulations!


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations Kitty on a very nice colt !


----------



## turtlecreek (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Kitty! He's a cutie!


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2009)

Kitty -- Congratulations on your handsome new boy!!! Jill


----------



## Genie (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Alisha514 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awwww Kitty, He is to cute!!!



Congrats!

Alisha


----------



## minie812 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow he is nice!


----------



## minih (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations on a pretty little boy!!


----------



## Riverdance (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations Kitty. Sure hope that this is not going to be another colt year for us both.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 4, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Kitty, he sure is a beautiful baby.


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats Kitty! He is very nice. I can't wait to see the other foals you have coming


----------



## nootka (Apr 4, 2009)

Just beautiful! Congratulations....

Liz


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Skylight_minis (Apr 4, 2009)

congratulations on your boy! He has such a pretty face and nice markings.


----------



## joyenes (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations he is a very pretty boy


----------



## Kitty (Apr 11, 2009)

Was watching Faline like a HAWK (hehe) last couple of days. Maiden mares are very unpredictable and she was not bagging as expected and hadn't changed over to milk. She went into labor tonight at 1120 and as with most maidens was a TIGHT fit.

She is bred to Champion Farms Nighthawk and she had a buckskin colt (it is going to be a serious colt year again I think). He isn't as strong as Frank but is ultra refined with a super dishy head and looks to be on the smaller side. Once he is up and going we will take pictures later on Saturday afternoon. I think he is the first buckskin Nighthawk colt. I WANTED A FILLY.

Affie is next to Faline and I had a LONG talk about having a filly with her tonight.



She is going to be next I think and bred to Billy Idol. Pheny and Shawna will be a few weeks.





UPDATED PICTURE from 4/13/09. Still needs groceries but he is coming around and will hold on to him awhile. He has a neck and isn't afraid to use it. And I love his head and tipped ears.


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 11, 2009)

I really hope the Filly Fairy come for a visit! You deserve some girlies



Congrats on these two awesome colts though!!



:yeah


----------



## Connie P (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Tami (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats Kitty, can't wait to see photos. And I can't wait to see Shawna's foal. I love that girl. I bet "she" will be a stunner. Well, Pheny's too.


----------



## sundaymom (Apr 11, 2009)

Congradulations on the boys. I too hope the filly fairy visits you this year.


----------



## jrae (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats on a gorgeous baby!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 11, 2009)

wow

what a cutie


----------



## shelly (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats on two new boys!!! Can't wait for pics of the buckskin!


----------



## sedeh (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations on both your boys!!



:yeah I hope the filly fairy visits for the rest of your mares.


----------



## Kitty (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok a quick picture- DELETED. He has a ways to go to unfold and get up on his legs. And he needs groceries. Faline did not share with him it seems because she is nice and round!!!! But he seems to be very attached to her more so than Frank the wild man who decided to go and visit everyone yesterday much to the dismay of Lass.

So I don't have a name set in stone and I will post update pictures in a few days. His dam is a BTU/King Supreme granddaughter

Zephyr Woods Hawks Supreme unless someone has something else more exciting








Updated picture from 4/13/09. Still needs groceries but coming around and has a neck on him. Pretty headed with tippy ears. May hold on to him for awhile


----------



## Alisha514 (Apr 11, 2009)

I like him. Cant wait to see him unfolded.. I think hes going to be really nice!





Alisha


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 11, 2009)

Aw! What sweet face on your new colt! Congratulations!


----------



## Little Indian Acres (Apr 11, 2009)

Very pretty foals.



I happen to be a fan of your breeding as well.


----------



## hairicane (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats!! Pretty baby for sure


----------



## REO (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh he's cute! Congrats!


----------



## Kitty (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I am TICKLED PINK



Was working at the hospital last night for night shift when I get the call (Jessie panicking). She's in labor. I had checked all the mares and thought before I left for work - NO ONE would foal. Never say never because no one is doing what they are supposed to this year. Affie wasn't waxed or full bagged yet at 6pm when I checked her before getting ready for work at 7pm. She foaled at 1100 pm so she was busy in that time period getting ready. She and Shawna are real crab monsters at this point and EVERYONE avoids them including me.

So I ask how it was going, Shawn had already raced to the barn ahead of Jessie and by the time she got there the foal was out. I asked what is it? Sorry that is the first thing I check after I make sure they are breathing and OK. The response was "it doesn't matter". So I assume it is a colt. I asked 3 more times with the same response and then I had to go- remember I am working. So I get a text.

"I get to name it. The name is Zephyr Woods Diamond Idol and she is going to be my new horse". Yes this is Jessie WHO every time we have a new foal says "it's going to be my new horse".

So welcome our new UP AND RUNNING and KICKING immediately little girl-- yes I let her keep the name " Zephyr Woods Diamond Idol". She is a perlino and a full sister to ZW Idols White Wedding. AND a keeper for Treasure for a future girlfriend.

Will take pictures later as I work at 7pm again and NEED TO SLEEP.





Shawna and Pheny are in the final stretch and hopefully thinking fillies also


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww Congrats!!!




:wub Your kids sound so excited!!She sounds doll and I love the name! I simply LOVE your stallions



:wub


----------



## ontherisefarm (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your 3 new foals !!!!


----------



## hairicane (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey, so glad u got a girl and what a girl she must be. I love her sister, Congrats!!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations on two beautiful colts and a lovely filly.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 14, 2009)

Crossing my fingers and ...toes, that you will get two more fillies.



Did you have that serious talk to them about what YOU want?? Awww, but heck, all your folas are little beauties. Congrats again, on the two boys and your filly.


----------



## srpwildrose (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats Kitty on getting a filly this time. I was watching the "colts" post. And also wondered if you were going to have another colt year!!








Maybe you need to test the water !!hahaha.

You have some really nice colts tho.

Congrats on all 3 foals.


----------



## wc minis (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on your new foals. I cant wait to see the new filly


----------



## Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome Zephyr Woods Diamond Idol. Our little kicking machine. Her favorite past time right now





What color is she? She looks exactly like Affie who is silver buckskin but she has 2 blue eyes?






And a comparsion of her full sister White Wedding at a week last year. She is a cremello


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 16, 2009)

She is gorgeous Kitty!


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd say you are right original, she looks perlino



She's adorable!


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (Apr 16, 2009)

*Congrats on your beautiful babies!!*


----------



## Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

After delaying trips, keeping family members home, both Shawna and Pheny keep me awake all night tonight. I have been having trouble with breeder alert. Rick fixed today and was better. I was going to let him sleep on the couch



but was watching Shawna and decided to take the shift myself. Shawna and Pheny both were not flat out like they had been. Neither had a full bag but are maidens and SISTERS



by the same dam.

Shawna went into labor at 2:30 and with alittle work we got a sorrel pinto (LOUD) FILLY by Nighthawk. She is a doll. After watching her for about a hour and feeding everyone I went to the house. It is raining and cold. I get into the house get everything off and look at the screen.

YEP Pheny is FLAT OUT in labor. I guess she wanted to make sure she got her breakfast first. With alot of work we got ourselves a awesome looks to be black bay? colt. Already has a name. Zephyr Woods Hawk by a Neck. Guess you know who the dad is. Think Josh will have fun showing this one. Man he has a neck.

OK no sleep ALL night and now have to get ready for work. Will take pictures later. Two more are CLOSE. Be thinking filly fairy for me esp on Betty.





Hopefully I get some sleep tonight but I wouldn't mind a few more cuties here





Phenys colt. At 12 hours.





Shawna's filly at 12 hours. And yes she looks alittle like Treasure BUT no Nighthawk is the father. And she is going to be little and petite not ALL BOY like Treasure


----------



## Riverdance (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations Kitty, Don't you just love the boys!!

I will be right along side you tonight. I have my 29" mare ready to bust. We are having storms today and tonight. Her milk is thick, VERY sticky and turning opaque. Today is the last day of the Horse Expo, but I am having someone watch her wile I go up and pack up and bring my horse home. Do not want to leave this mare today.

I will keep my fingers crossed you get the filly fairy there.


----------



## shelly (Apr 26, 2009)

WOW -two in one night!!! Lucky you for getting one of each and both healthy too!!! Congratulations and waiting patiently(OK NOT!) for pics!!!


----------



## Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

Pictures added above BUT remember they are only 12 hours old and can't concentrate on anything except to follow and the colt isn't even sure about that


----------



## Mona (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations on all your new foals this year!


----------



## hairicane (Apr 26, 2009)

Biig congrats on 2 more cuties!! He he dont u love it when the foals are new and dont want to follow the moms yet? Some of the mares get so mad.


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats again!



Your foals are *Wonderful!*



:wub


----------



## ontherisefarm (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your 2 new little ones.


----------



## Kitty (May 1, 2009)

Another exciting night here last night. Betty was due 29 April and this is the FIRST year I have had mares go over there due dates. Betty was restless, bagged up and I was anxiously awaiting this foal. The two full siblings were shown last year at World and one was a Reserve World Champion, the other was tied for 1st in points but was 3rd. Both beautiful show fillies. This foal either way, I knew I was going to be a winner, colt or filly. If colt would cross on Treasure fillies, a filly will be crossed on Treasure.

At 2:30 Betty went into labor. I hadn't slept all night watching her and Adorabelle. I race down there calling out to Shawn to follow as he is sleeping in recliner. I heard Rick get out of bed and ask if she was in labor. I called out yes and was gone. I get down there and she is pushing. The placenta breaks and I see feet. I feel and both feet and a nose are where they are supposed to be. I gently pull and the foal comes partially out to the neck and stops. HMM. I feel around and THERE IS ANOTHER FOOT up by the neck. This is not a good situation with a tiny mare and Betty is all of 28-29 inches. Thankfully Shawn and Rick are in the barn and my arm is slim (the ONLY slim thing on me these days). After much energy and being scared out of my mind I get the foot back and the foal comes out.

It is a BEAUTIFUL palomino filly



Tiny, refined with a beautiful head.






She and Betty both were alittle slow but doing well now. Will take pictures later. I have been watching her run and buck in the stall all afternoon.

She doesn't have a name yet but any suggestions will be appreciated. She will be shown by Josh Tibbs at World this year if all goes well and I pray it does








Adorabelle is hot on Bettys heels and should foal SOON. I almost thought she was going last night and I was going to have another night of 2 foals. Adorabelles due date is May 4. With Adorabelle we have 7 mares left to foal.

Will be updating our website soon with new pictures of all the babies are are growing fast





Quick pic at 12 hours old. Needs to unfold but I just love her and she will remain very tiny 28 inches or so. She is very refined with the tiniest muzzle I have seen. Thinking of naming her Zephyr Woods Idols China Doll


----------



## ShaunaL (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations Kitty! I love what you are doing over there


----------



## shelly (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations...can't wait for pics of the new baby!!!!


----------



## ontherisefarm (May 1, 2009)

She is beautiful Kitty.. Congratulations. All of your foals have been really nice....


----------



## Riverdance (May 1, 2009)

Very pretty filly Kitty, congratulations!!!

So far, I have 4 fillies, 3 live colts (one lost colt). So I too am doing better this year (so far), But I have 4 more to go.

Gotta keep threatening the Berry Fairy.



Right now I have a break for a couple of weeks at least.


----------



## Leeana (May 1, 2009)

They are beautiful Kitty, Congratulations


----------



## hairicane (May 1, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! So very glad u got her out ok. Thats my worst nightmare and small mare and bad foaling position. Congrats on her.


----------



## Jessica_06 (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations



:yeah You've had some very nice babies this year!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 1, 2009)

One beautiful foal after another! How do you decide what to show?!


----------



## Kitty (May 1, 2009)

The trailer will be VERY full



of foals to show this year and I think I may have to talk to a few people for catch handling



. Josh can't show everyone unless he grows a few more arms and my son Shawn will be right there next to him!!!

I have my favorites already however



And the last colt of Phenys is one of them- he is incredible with a neck a mile long!!!! We named him Zephyr Woods Hawks Ransome.

Too bad everyone isn't on facebook. I posted new pics of them





We love babies






and we love to look at anyone elses also








Thanks for all the kind words. I try really hard to improve our herd every year


----------



## Kitty (May 9, 2009)

Well you know it is going to happen. You postpone trips and going anywhere because of foaling. I keep kids and hubby home. I miss work and call out favors to friends.

So Shawn and I HAD TO make a trip I had postponed several times due to foaling mares and thought OK Adorabelle is due but she should be fine for 2 days as bag only 1/2 full.

We left on Wed late afternoon and drove to my moms. I never even got to see her as midnight when we got there and left before 6am. She was sleeping. I deliver Bermuda, pick up several mares and another horse to transport and head to Limestone. We are there a short time and the PHONE CALL comes.

"Mom you have to come home NOW. Tootsie is changed to milk". HMMM. Tootsie is a maiden mare not due for 2 weeks. I tell Jessie I am 700 miles from home. There is NO WAY I can make it in time. Call me if she goes in foal.

WELL a half a hour later the phone call comes. She is in labor. It went smooth with Rick delivering (and I just want you to know he avoids the barn at all costs) and Jessie telling me she isn't going to look. She had a LOUD bay pinto something. No ones except me can tell sex or they don't want to tell me I am not sure which.

Then this morning we left Janets and the phone rings at 0800. Adorabelle is in labor. Rick again delivers and tell me in no uncertain times I owe him ALOT for this. All goes smooth and she has a colt.

We got home tonight to find a gorgeous colt by Tootsie and Treasure. WOW he refined, gorgeous headed, tiny and what I was hoping for but a FILLY!!!

Adorabelle's colt is cute but taller and will make a really nice gelding. I believe he is a silver dapple like Adorabelle.

Will post pictures tomorrow. I thought we had 5 left but Snowbaby is definitely breed so 6 to go within the next month.


----------



## Connie P (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations on the arrival of your colt!


----------



## Kitty (May 22, 2009)

OK have been EXTREMELY busy with working and horses. We will be traveling to Florida next week to BEGIN the rebreeding process for 2010. Check out our website for WHO is getting bred to who for next year. I'm tickled pink (or with my luck blue) BUT heck either way the foals will be incredible.

SO with smile on my face let me show you our newest additions.

Adorabelles colt who I only had a cell phone pic of. He is a NICE colt and super refined. Is definitely a bay with lots of movements and a pretty head.






And Tootsies colt who is SO refined I am afraid of breaking him. He is tiny delicate and the prettiest head I have ever seen. He should have been a filly he is so delicate. Maybe next year. This one will be going to Nationals for sure. Can't wait to get Shannon pics of him.






And our newest addition born on 5/18/09. Starfire was a day overdue. I was praying for another Jewel as our last Zeph foal but OF COURSE it is a palomino colt. He looks big to me, ? overcooked and maybe our next over gelding. The kids are tickled with him as they love performance. He is very pretty headed and his color is wonderful. Very upheaded. You wouldn't know he is only a couple of days old.






I am thinking Ginger and Mercedes may foal this weekend. We only have 5 left and one is actually going to Florida with Jenn at Hairicane so 4 left to foal



AND SOMEONE OR 4 BETTER have some Treasure fillies for me to retain AND THEN THE WORK begins for next years foals!!!!


----------



## Tami (May 22, 2009)

Congrats on more gorgeous foals.


----------



## Kitty (May 22, 2009)

AND I look over to the camera and Stormy is in labor! She foaled a beautiful palomino colt by Treasure at 9:15pm. I am watching them on the camea. There goes that filly thing for me. I really would like at least one Treasure filly for the year. Stormy always has really nice foals for us. Her colt from last year was a buckskin frame now owned by Triple K.

OK everyone cross fingers and toes that Mercedes, Ginger or Brenda have a filly. I would LOVE Mercedes to have a filly because if she is anything like H2 you won't be able to talk me out of her for all the money in the UNIVERSE!!!


----------



## hairicane (May 23, 2009)

Wow I miss the forum a day or so and you have foals popping out all over! And Hey I would like a filly too









. U know how it goes sell a mare in foal she she has a fancy colored filly



, thats what Im counting on, lol. We will see if it works for me.

Congrats on all your lovelys, they are beautiful!!


----------



## Kitty (May 23, 2009)

YA HOOO

Just up from the barn and Ginger goes in labor. I checked her also and not changed over to milk so I didn't figure would be tonight!!!

FINALLY a pretty taller bay LOUD filly by Treasure. COME ON 2 more girls for me please and thanks !!!!!! Mercedes was watching closely so maybe will be she will be the 3rd one foaling tonight


----------



## hairicane (May 23, 2009)

I dont know how u are still functioning!!! Congrats yet again and a filly yeah!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (May 23, 2009)

Oh my!! How are you still standing? You have some beautiful foals!! Congratulations. That China Doll is precious.


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2009)

Congrats on your babies! Geez, you were shooting em out like a pez dispenser last night


----------



## shelly (May 23, 2009)

Wow that place has been hopping!!!!!! Congratulations on the last 6 since my last post!! That China Doll is just the most precious looking filly ever!!!



:wub


----------



## Kitty (May 24, 2009)

OK 2 more to go is all and I pray Mercedes foals before we leave for Florida. I have been really happy with the foals this year.

Gingers filly : she is probably Gingers best foal and there are have a couple of really nice ones including Twister and Yooper. This filly has tiny tipped in ears. Pictured at about 12 hours old.







And Stormys colt- he is 5 weeks early. I had her on regumate this year as she was bagging so early. I think he is palomino but I kept looking at his eyes and I think they are blue so not 100% sure. He has a doll baby head, tiny muzzle and really refined. Again only 12 hours old and needs to unfold. I really like him.


----------



## hairicane (May 25, 2009)

More beauties! Wow that filly


----------



## turtlecreek (May 25, 2009)

Beauties!! Congratulations!





Sue


----------

